# Ordered 300mm 2.8 II; tips/suggestions



## Jrnation109 (Mar 27, 2014)

I finally made the jump to big glass. I shoot autoracing each weekend and had been using cheaper alternatives to get me the reach beyond my 70-200 I needed. I was wondering what tips &/or suggestions current users would have. I used the lens back in Vegas when CPS was in town and loved it. Is there any other accessories I should buy along with the lens?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 27, 2014)

Jrnation109 said:


> I finally made the jump to big glass. I shoot autoracing each weekend and had been using cheaper alternatives to get me the reach beyond my 70-200 I needed. I was wondering what tips &/or suggestions current users would have. I used the lens back in Vegas when CPS was in town and loved it. Is there any other accessories I should buy along with the lens?


Congrats! You're going to love it! The items I would suggest, in order are:

1. The 1.4x III and 2x III extenders, if you don't have them already
2. A decent monopod, again, if you don't have one already
3. The RRS or other brand replacement foot, assuming you're using Arca-Swiss clamps, which is great because the foot slides right into the clamp
3. The 52mm drop in CPL - it will help cut down on windshield/windscreen glare, helps a lot in harsh light, slows the shutter speed down like a ND filter for panning shots
4. A smaller carrying bag. The suitcase gets a little old/big and I went for a cheap ($40) Ape Case ACPROLC18 Professional Large Lens Case to carry my lens to my shooting locations

I bought and returned the LensCoat for the lens. I just didn't like it. It felt bulky and there are plastic "windows" that cover all of the controls. You can cut them out, but for $80 or 90, I didn't think that was something that should be necessary. Others swear by them, I just didn't care for it. I kept the LensCap, which is a cheap neoprene and hard plastic lens hood. It's MUCH cheaper to replace than the $200 Canon cap! Also, don't lose/break the hood, it's $400!

I might be forgetting other items, but those are what I use. The drop in filter holder and some good ND gel might also be good for motorsports to really slow down the shot for panning, but I haven't used that personally.


----------



## Menace (Mar 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Jrnation109 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally made the jump to big glass. I shoot autoracing each weekend and had been using cheaper alternatives to get me the reach beyond my 70-200 I needed. I was wondering what tips &/or suggestions current users would have. I used the lens back in Vegas when CPS was in town and loved it. Is there any other accessories I should buy along with the lens?
> ...



+1
Well said.


----------



## Jrnation109 (Mar 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Jrnation109 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally made the jump to big glass. I shoot autoracing each weekend and had been using cheaper alternatives to get me the reach beyond my 70-200 I needed. I was wondering what tips &/or suggestions current users would have. I used the lens back in Vegas when CPS was in town and loved it. Is there any other accessories I should buy along with the lens?
> ...



Thanks! I'm not a big fan of lens coats either. I've borrowed someones lens who had one on and I hated it. As far as the case, I'm hoping I can get it to fit into my TinkTank Airport International roller bag but with 3 bodies, 6 lenses, flashes, and chargers, something is going to have to leave my bag to make room for the 300. Already got the monopod so I'm good to go on that front. As for the filter, I'm not much of a filter guy but I'll look into it and see if it's something I could benefit from. Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it! Can't wait to get the lens in my hands.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

Jrnation109 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Jrnation109 said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlike the others I am a big fan of Lens Coat type covers - though I do use a different brand: 
http://www.outdoorphotographygear.co.uk/items3596.html

I find they protect the lens from scratches and subdue the Canon white! I am a wildlife photographer so this can be an issue, in your case I don't think the cars will be scared off!
Make certain you get the Canon Mk3 extenders as these are specifically designed for your Mk2 lens.
You will be VERY happy with this lens, it is a little better than my Mk1 version - which is stunning - so get out and enjoy it!


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 30, 2014)

Agree.

I have had mine since December but am just getting to use it due to weather and other stuff.

I would add good tripod, gimbal head. I use the lens hood, and agree that it is bulky. I don't use the part with the windows. Despite your valid complaints, I just don't want to bang up this expensive lens.

sek



mackguyver said:


> Jrnation109 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally made the jump to big glass. I shoot autoracing each weekend and had been using cheaper alternatives to get me the reach beyond my 70-200 I needed. I was wondering what tips &/or suggestions current users would have. I used the lens back in Vegas when CPS was in town and loved it. Is there any other accessories I should buy along with the lens?
> ...


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase, it is one heck of a lens. You have got to get the 1.4 and 2 x extender Mk111, this will give you a superb 420mm focal length, there is really little quality loss with this combination and the 2 x extender will give you a 600mm which can produce outstanding images is the right conditions.
I would also get some sort of lens cover in the UK I use Outdoor photography gear, this has already been mentioned, quality of neoprene is very good. This will protect your valuable equipment.
In terms of bags I use Kata Bug 205, very well made and light. Can get all my equipment in this.
enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2014)

tip - don't use it for street shooting in sketchy areas

suggestion - enjoy what many agree is Canon's best lens. 

I can honestly say that i've never used the lens hood on my 300 2.8ISi, who wants to carry that thing around?

congrats!


----------



## mikenott (Mar 30, 2014)

I use my 300 2.8 isii for birding in the UK. I agree with all the suggestions made, but you find one more of interest. Having switched to a replacement Arca Swiss foot, I find the Kirk SGH-1 Super Grip Handle, with Arca-Type Quick Release Mount very useful. as the replacement foot can be very slippery if you use it as a carrying handle. This handle allows you to carry the lens easily and securely. Much under-rated accessory in my humble opinion.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555304-REG/Kirk_SGH_1_SGH_1_Super_Grip_Handle.html

Michael.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your new purchase.

Just on the note of lens coats, I would not bother. I shoot quite a lot of international sports events and everyone on the pitch has their camera and lens but no lens coats. None. Everyone in the stands (who are not media and where they allow them) who are using long lenses has one with a lens coat on. It always baffles me why. Just be careful with your lens, and you do not need a coat. 

You do though need a very good lens rain cover. I suggest Canon's own, as they fit perfectly and are not that pricey.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jrnation109 (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> tip - don't use it for street shooting in sketchy areas
> 
> suggestion - enjoy what many agree is Canon's best lens.
> 
> ...



Haha, definitely don't plan on taking it into unsafe areas. As for the lens hood, I will use it. I have almost no room in my Thinktank Airport roller bag but I'm going to have to fit it in there somehow. With how much I travel and the conditions in which I shoot (in the turns of a track with rocks/rubber flying at me) I need it more so as protection then anything. Plus with the way I hold the lens it makes it easier for me to shoot. 



mikenott said:


> I use my 300 2.8 isii for birding in the UK. I agree with all the suggestions made, but you find one more of interest. Having switched to a replacement Arca Swiss foot, I find the Kirk SGH-1 Super Grip Handle, with Arca-Type Quick Release Mount very useful. as the replacement foot can be very slippery if you use it as a carrying handle. This handle allows you to carry the lens easily and securely. Much under-rated accessory in my humble opinion.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555304-REG/Kirk_SGH_1_SGH_1_Super_Grip_Handle.html
> 
> Michael.



Thanks, I'll have to give them a look!



expatinasia said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase.
> 
> Just on the note of lens coats, I would not bother. I shoot quite a lot of international sports events and everyone on the pitch has their camera and lens but no lens coats. None. Everyone in the stands (who are not media and where they allow them) who are using long lenses has one with a lens coat on. It always baffles me why. Just be careful with your lens, and you do not need a coat.
> 
> ...



Will for sure take a look at the rain coat. I have already been caught out in the rain at the track 4 out of 5 races this year.. one was shooting victory lane in a downpour.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats on your new purchase. The 300 2.8 IS II is a great piece of glass. 8)

Everything that needs to be said has already been said by mackguyver. Nothing to add.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 30, 2014)

A suggestion- I also have a ThinkTank Airport Security V2.0. It will fit a lot of your gear and fit overhead in larger planes. Love the wheels and it has "emergency" straps to convert to a backpack.

sek



expatinasia said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase.
> 
> Just on the note of lens coats, I would not bother. I shoot quite a lot of international sports events and everyone on the pitch has their camera and lens but no lens coats. None. Everyone in the stands (who are not media and where they allow them) who are using long lenses has one with a lens coat on. It always baffles me why. Just be careful with your lens, and you do not need a coat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Just on the note of lens coats, I would not bother. I shoot quite a lot of international sports events and everyone on the pitch has their camera and lens but no lens coats. None. Everyone in the stands (who are not media and where they allow them) who are using long lenses has one with a lens coat on. It always baffles me why. Just be careful with your lens, and you do not need a coat.



Its probably because the people in the stands bought those lenses for wildlife photography where lens coats make a lot more sense and, it turns out, you can also use them for sports shooting. I've seen photogs in the media pit at soccer matches here in Oregon with coated 300's and 500's as well. For dedicated sports photography, lens coats aren't necessary but don't assume people only do one kind of photography.


----------



## Jrnation109 (Mar 30, 2014)

Steve said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Just on the note of lens coats, I would not bother. I shoot quite a lot of international sports events and everyone on the pitch has their camera and lens but no lens coats. None. Everyone in the stands (who are not media and where they allow them) who are using long lenses has one with a lens coat on. It always baffles me why. Just be careful with your lens, and you do not need a coat.
> ...



Agreed... My issue is the one time I borrowed a lens that had one and put the lens in my thinktank roller bag the lens coat ended up rolling up and became twisted due to the now tighter fit within my bag. Plus, I kind of want to show of the big white lens instead of covering it up. But at the end of the day, protecting my lens is what I care about the most.


----------



## WPJ (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a original IS version and love it. I don't want to do the lens coat but I have been thinking of trying camp form, its a non stick wrap which is reusable and they have tons of colour options.


----------



## bod (Mar 31, 2014)

mikenott said:


> I use my 300 2.8 isii for birding in the UK. I agree with all the suggestions made, but you find one more of interest. Having switched to a replacement Arca Swiss foot, I find the Kirk SGH-1 Super Grip Handle, with Arca-Type Quick Release Mount very useful. as the replacement foot can be very slippery if you use it as a carrying handle. This handle allows you to carry the lens easily and securely. Much under-rated accessory in my humble opinion.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555304-REG/Kirk_SGH_1_SGH_1_Super_Grip_Handle.html
> 
> Michael.



Hi Michael

As regards photographing birds with this lens could you expand please on:

[list type=decimal]
[*]What body are you using?
[*]How often are you using it with the x1.4 extender and how well does this combination work?
[*]How often are you using it with the x2 extender and how well does this combination work?
[/list]

Thanks


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 31, 2014)

Having purchased this lens myself a few weeks ago many people were suggesting new bags, tripods, tripod heads, etc... Once I got the lens, I needed nothing! I hand-hold it primarily, so no need to upgrade the foot or anything like that. My Manfrotto ball head supports the lens just fine as-is if my tripod is used. 

My Lowepro 400AW bag loads my 300 II perfectly when attached to the body (plus 1.4x III extender) as long as the hood is reversed. Along with 2-3 other lenses on top of it. Very happy about that!

So once I got the lens, that is all I needed. I guess if you want a good support system or something you would, if you don't have already, but the lens is really not bad to lug around. I used it as my walk-around on my recent trip to Florida at the amusement parks and at times hand-held it for 6+ hours straight without any issues. 

If anything, I would just recommend a good strap... I like the op-tech ones, they are comfy when supporting larger body/lens combos. FWIW, I am using a 5D3+grip.


----------



## Delish (Mar 31, 2014)

> As regards photographing birds with this lens could you expand please on:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]What body are you using?
> ...



During last summers tern photograph (BIF) my husband nailed more in focus shots with a 300 2.8 IS II with 2x III and a 1Dx than I got with my 500 f4 IS II and my 1DIV. The 300 II is really nice with a 2x III on.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2014)

mikenott said:


> I use my 300 2.8 isii for birding in the UK. I agree with all the suggestions made, but you find one more of interest. Having switched to a replacement Arca Swiss foot, I find the Kirk SGH-1 Super Grip Handle, with Arca-Type Quick Release Mount very useful. as the replacement foot can be very slippery if you use it as a carrying handle. This handle allows you to carry the lens easily and securely. Much under-rated accessory in my humble opinion.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555304-REG/Kirk_SGH_1_SGH_1_Super_Grip_Handle.html
> 
> Michael.


That's pretty cool and looks much more comfortable than holding the foot alone, but $125 -- ouch! If you can't afford the hub caps, you can't afford the car, I guess...



Invertalon said:


> Having purchased this lens myself a few weeks ago many people were suggesting new bags, tripods, tripod heads, etc... Once I got the lens, I needed nothing! I hand-hold it primarily, so no need to upgrade the foot or anything like that. My Manfrotto ball head supports the lens just fine as-is if my tripod is used.
> 
> My Lowepro 400AW bag loads my 300 II perfectly when attached to the body (plus 1.4x III extender) as long as the hood is reversed. Along with 2-3 other lenses on top of it. Very happy about that!
> 
> ...


I hand hold it most of the time, too, but if I'm at a sporting event and stationary, a monopod is much easier. 

Also, you really carried this around with a gripped 5DIII at the Orlando parks??? That's awesome! I bet you had a million and one people asking you about!


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 31, 2014)

I did! I go to those parks so often and have used every other lens by now, so I wanted a new perspective... I have done ultrawide, standard, fisheye, telephoto... So I needed super-telephoto!

I did get quite of a lot of attention, but none of it bad at all. In fact, I may get future work at one park because I had the 300 mounted and the advertising/marketing guy stopped by and talked with me. So that was cool considering it is what I focus my work on anyway!

But we went for Mardi Gras at Universal Orlando, and the performers loved it. I always got a priority of their attention over others, even when I was far away for framing. Was quite cool!


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 31, 2014)

My Tip? Use it as much as you can! I had to sell mine to get a 200-400 but really wish I had both. Try some field sports if you don't already for practice.

Andy


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 31, 2014)

I walk and cycle a lot with this lens and always use a Black Rapid shoulder strap for carrying. It works flawlessly and balances the body and lens very well. 

Also bought a Don Zecklens Cap which I am very happy with.

Contrary to another writer above I always - always - use it with the hood on. All that glass up front and no protection? Hmmm... YMMV.

Finally, remember to microadjust. Mine needed just a twist on each of my bodies. However, almost only shooting wide open I could see it at once.

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> I walk and cycle a lot with this lens and always use a Black Rapid shoulder strap for carrying. It works flawlessly and balances the body and lens very well.
> 
> Also bought a Don Zecklens Cap which I am very happy with.
> 
> ...



couldn't agree more about the black rapid strap. canon should wake up and start including something similar with the 1dx and 5d3 instead of the current neck strap that goes unused by many.


----------



## applecider (Apr 1, 2014)

Two points:

Add a vote for the black rapid strap.

My hood stays on all the time, for handheld wildlife photography and casual dog walking (dog leash on one side of black rapid 1dx and lens on other). I find that it protects the front element of the lens better than anything. I very rarely use the canon lens cover. Without the hood people are always wanting to feel the front glass. 

Oh yeah I also put black gaffer tape on the lip of the hood so I can rest camera and lens on surfaces without worrying about abrasion. Lint tape help to clean the hood if it picks up white nasties.


----------

